# on edge or not on edge



## trickten (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Folks,

I'm a newbie and I had a question about going strait. When Im going strait down the hill the board has a tendency to catch the sides. My questions is: when your going strait, are you going flat on the board or are you on an edge? Thanks

Alex


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Should only be flat right before hitting a jump, ollieing, (and possibly buttering, I'm not sure). Other than that you should always try to keep some type of edge.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't seem to have a problem riding a flat base on straight flat sections.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Maybe I think I'm riding a flat base when I'm really riding on an extremely low edge angle?


----------



## DuncanShea (Feb 2, 2008)

This thread have saved me ALOT of pain. The low edge angle was great info, as was the shoulder orientation. Just keeping my shoulders parallel with the board made a ton of difference! Thanks for the excellent tips.

I also detuned my tips which seemed to give me a tiny bit more leeway before a hard catch.


----------



## trickten (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for your input! I'm going to work on that. :thumbsup:


----------

